# Nato Strap 19mm ?



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello,

Nato strap 19mm do they exist? (no leather)

Thanks for L














king,

Regards

Jacob


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This one`s 19mm


















Got it from Roy who lists them as 18mm, it may just be this type, see under *`British Regimental Nato Strap 18mm`* here..... Nato Straps


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes they exist I have seen them but can't remember where, sorry


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

pg tips said:


> yes they exist I have seen them but can't remember where, sorry


Thanks Paul,

I heard about them but never been able to locate them,

I will keep on looking then.

Jacob



mach 0.0013137 said:


> This one`s 19mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach, Does the CWC have 19mm between lugs? Looks greate!

Seems to fit perfectly,

Thanks

Jacob


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

watchless said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > yes they exist I have seen them but can't remember where, sorry
> ...


Yes they are 19mm & thanks


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've also got a 19mm from Roy so I reckon the best place to start would be there, it's also on my G10


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have never had or sold 19mm Nato's as far as I know they are not even made.

A 20mm will fit fine.

When I had all those CWC watches for sale I always fitted 18 or 20mm straps.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have never had or sold 19mm Nato's as far as I know they are not even made.
> 
> A 20mm will fit fine.
> 
> When I had all those CWC watches for sale I always fitted 18 or 20mm straps.


_*Damn!!*_ my ruler`s faulty









I`ve just measured this one and it`s still 19mm











mach 0.0013137 said:


> This one`s 19mm


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

After Roy's post, I'm not going to measure mine


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> After Roy's post, I'm not going to measure mine


Of course I am working nights and therefore could be hallucinating due to lack of sleep


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

PhilM said:


> After Roy's post, I'm not going to measure mine


























Jacob

Ill try mangle a 18mm









J


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I should have said that none are officially made in 19mm but maybe the weaver was a fraction out with his measurements and made them a little ofer 18mm or under 20mm in a certain batch.


----------

